# Great Cooling Debate



## ShosMeister (Jan 19, 2008)

I've been reading threads all over the net and it appears to be pretty well split from a casual observation (didn't actually count the numbers) whether positive or negative pressure in your case is preferred.

The basics, as I understand it (from a physics perspective which I do know) is that more air in than out equates to positive pressure. The reverse, more air out than in is negative pressure. Obviously, the final configuration would be air out=air in.

Most of the threads related to this here (and elsewhere) were a few years old, so I thought I would ask again given the changes in cases and such over the years.

If my primary concern is keeping the inside of the case relatively clean (obviously still need to open up and clean periodically), then I should lean towards positive pressure and have a filter on all of the input fans.

Once setup, use a few of the various monitoring applications to determine actual temperatures and adjust from there.

Does that sound correct or did I miss something?


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

its what i have in my computer. i feel it works better, especially for keeping your computer clean, because all places where air can get in is filtered. the advantage of the negitive pressure is that it sucks in air from other areas of case, ie front drives, etc. i still get really good temps, around 29-30c, so i think you should be fine


----------

